# power from telephone lines?????



## hague720

Hi All!! ....Newbie alert.......

Been prepping for a number of years now and posting for as long...Anyway ,,

I found this site a while back that showed a circuit / or buy the plans etc etc that you could use the 50 volt line on your phone lines as alternate power........

Unfortunately I was at the local library and didnt record the site......

Anyone else heard of this as it could come in use for stuff like charging LED lighting and such in blackouts 

Any help with either the circuit OR the website gratefully received.

Im in UK and the system would be the sameall over , but as different companies use the telecoms Stateside , would they use different voltages ???

Cheers Thomas , North Wales , UK


----------



## Tex

I'm sure you could power some LEDs or maybe a USB charger for cell phones and such, but that would be all. With 50VDC and tiny wiring for the phone system, any current draw of note would cause the voltage to drop drastically due to line loss.


----------



## JeepHammer

TRUE, with the small conductors, you would be lucky to charge rechargeable batteries or an 'I-pod'...

AND, it wouldn't be long before the phone cops showed up looking for you!


----------



## hague720

I appreciate what you are saying friend , It was something that i passed over briefly some time ago and on the surface seemed a good idea .

Now ive got more time on my hands i just wanted to see if the idea "held any water" , so to speak.....

At the mo , energy prices are going thro` the roof over here and have been for some time, its a constant shaving off of the cost of living - if i can get anything from any where else for free , hell im there !!

As my father always says, (Hes a Northener , renowned for their .....hhhmmmm aahhh - thriftyness!!) "IF YOU CAN OUGHT FOR NOUGHT GET TWO !!""


----------



## hague720

....From what i recall it was used mainly for charging a battery bank i recall know.....

Cheers ,Thomas , North Wales , UK


----------



## dilligaf

this should help.


----------



## hague720

Amen to that!!

Was beginning to think I was in the Matrix!!

Many Thanks for that_Enlightening_ piece of info.......

Another one for the bag!

Cheers , Thomas , North Wales , UK


----------



## The_Blob

luckily I have 22AWG wire in my house which will allow me to pull about 1 amp

AWG#.............amps
22.....................1
24....................1/2
26....................1/3

I'm not an engineer & these #s are from memory, but i DO play with electricity a lot


----------



## Smithy

dilligaf said:


> this should help.
> 
> FREE Hidden Electricity!


I need to build a couple of these for the power outage scenario. Can't see doing anything larger with the voltage and line size, but a couple electric lights in a blackout are a handy thing, until you get the lanterns up and running.


----------

